# Anatolian Shepherd pup for sale



## lilredhen (Feb 20, 2005)

In northern California, Sierra foothills. 4 month old male 100% Anatolian. His parents are excellent guards; we've had no losses since we've had them. Hoagie has been with goats since birth. He is doing really well with the goats and also knows a few basic commands. He is neutered and has had his first shots. I can provide more info/photos. $545.


----------



## from_wa (Mar 10, 2014)

Is he intact? How is he around birds and children?
Thanks


----------



## lilredhen (Feb 20, 2005)

He is neutered. 

Last time I had him with chickens I thought he showed potential. I will try him again, but I assume it would take some training.

Hoagie is very friendly with children, although at this puppy stage he's a bit too boisterous for my 4 yo.

Here he is with his grown sister.


----------

